# الدولار الامريكى وفئاته المختلفه



## hyperred2002 (13 أغسطس 2008)

لاشك أن الدولارالأمريكى يتمتع بقوة اقتصادية كبيرة جعلت منه العملة الأكثر تداولاً ورواجاً فى جميع أنحاء العام، 
ودون أن نلتفت إلى السياسة الخارجية للدولة الأمريكية التى قد نرفض الكثير منها، الا أننا سنتناول هذه العملة من حيث النشأة التاريخية ومراحل تطورها ومواصفاتها وأيضاً تزويرها وتزييفها الذى أصبح ينتشر بصورة هائلة جداً، حتى نسهم فى توعية أبناء وطننا الغالى ولنحافظ على اقتصادنا الجماهيرى قوياً ونظيفاً دائماً وأبداً. 
نشأة الدولار 

قبل إصدار الدولار فى أميركا، كان الشعب الأمريكى يتعامل بالعملة الفرنسية والإنجليزية والإسبانية، مما كان يسبب إرباكاً فى التعاملات التجارية والاقتصادية داخل الولايات، إلى أن جاء عام 1785ف حيث تم فرض الدولار عملة موحدة لاتحاد الولايات الأمريكية. 

وفى عام 1792ف تأسس النظام النقدى فى أميركا حيث بدأ سك عملة معدنية بولاية فيلادلفيا عام 1793ف وكان دافيد رايتنهوس أول مدير لدار سك العملة. 

وقد استخدمت العملة الأمريكية كبنكنوت بعد إصدار الدستور الأمريكى عام 1789ف وكان يتم إصدارها بواسطة مصرفى الولايات المتحدة أغلق أولهما عام 1811ف - والثانى عام 1836ف، وبدأت المصارف الأهلية تتولى إصدار ورق النقد بموجب تراخيص من الولايات. 

وفى عام 1864ف أعطى للمصارف القومية التفويض بإصدار النقد وكان الإقبال والتعامل به بسيطاً حتى عام 1935ف نظراً لقيمته الضئيلة، وبعد هذا التاريخ بدأت وزارة الخزانة الأمريكية فى إصدار العملة الرئيسية للولايات وتولت المصارف الاحتياطية الفيدرالية وعددها اثنا عشر مصرفاً فى اثنتى عشرة ولاية أمريكية إصدار العملة الاحتياطية بفئات مختلفة إضافة إلى عملة الخزانة التى كانت تصدرها.

وتختص الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية فى إصدارها لعملتها الورقية بأسلوب خاص دون أغلب الدول، فبالإضافة إلى جعلها مقاساً موحداً ولوناً متماثلاً لكل فئات عملتها، فإنها تُحمل الورقة المالية إلى جانب ميدالية المنتصف عدداً من الأرقام والحروف الرمزية والأختام والتوقيعات، تتطلب معها المعرفة الدقيقة للصفات الأساسية المميزة لهذه العملة. 

أنواع العملة 
توجد ثلاثة أنواع متداولة من العملة الورقية الأمريكية أولها العملة الاحتياطية الفيدرالية وتمثل (99%) من مجموع العملات المتداولة، وتتميز العملة الخاصة بهذا النوع بوجود خاتمين بوجه الورقة المالية لكل فئة أحدهما بالجهة اليمنى ويعرف بخاتم الخزانة وهو أخضر اللون، والختم الآخر يقع على يسار ميدالية المنتصف ويمثل مصرف الإصدار وهو باللون الأسود عادة. 
النوع الثانى من العملة الأمريكية تصدره الخزانة وقت الحاجة اليه، ويتميز بوجود خاتم الخزانة فقط على يمين صورة ميدالية المنتصف ويطبع بمداد أحمر اللون. 
أما النوع الثالث فتصدره الخزانة أيضاً ويتميز خاتم الخزانة فيه باللون الأزرق، وقد أوقفت الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية إصداره وإن كان سارياً تناوله حتى الآن، كما يتم طباعة الرقم المسلسل بمداد طباعة مماثل فى لونه وصفاته لمداد خاتم الخزانة. 

- فئات العملة الأمريكية 
يتم إصدار العملة الورقية الأمريكية بالفئات التالية: 
$1, $2, $ 5, $ 10, $ 20, $50, $100, $500, $1000, $ 5000, $10000. 
وقد قامت الخزانة بسحب الفئات الآتية: 
$ 500, $ 1000, $ 5000, $10000.من التداول وأصبحت الفئة $100 هى أعلى فئة تتم طباعتها. 

لون الورقة المالية وحجمها 

يتميز الدولار الأمريكى بكل أنواعه وفئاته بلون واحد متماثل لوجه الورقة وهو اللون الأسود المائل للرمادى بدرجاته المختلفة ولون واحد متماثل لظهر الورقة هو اللون الأخضر الزيتونى بدرجاته المختلفة. 
كما أن فئاته جميعها تتميز بحجم واحد هو 156مم طولاً و66مم عرضاً للإطار المطبوع. 
ميدالية المنتصف (الصورة) 
وتتم طباعتها بطباعة غائرة تكسبها بروزاً غير ممتزج بالأرضية الدقيقة بالإضافة إلى ظلال متدرجة لمكوناتها وهى فى الأنواع الثلاثة من الدولار تكون لأحد الساسة المشهورين والبارزين فى التاريخ الأمريكى. 
- $ 1 جورج واشنطن ( الرئيس الأول وموحد أميركا) 
- $ 2 توماس جيفوسون (الرئيس الثالث وواضع وثيقة الاستقلال) 
- $5 ابراهام لنكولن (الرئيس السادس عشر ـ حارب الجنوب وألغى الرق) 
- $ 10 ألكسند هاملتون (من أبطال حرب الاستقلال) 
-$ 20 اندريه جاكسون (الرئيس السابع) 
-$ 50 يلي جرانت (الرئيس الثامن عشر) 
- $100 بنيامين فرانكلين (سياسى وعالم مشهور) 
ختم الخزانة 
يقع ختم الخزانة بالنصف الأيمن من الورقة المالية على يمين صورة المنتصف وكان يتم طباعته بالرسم اللاتينى حتى عام 1963ف ثم بالرسم الإنجليزى ابتداء من 1963ف بالورقة المالية فئة الدولار، ثم بكل الفئات الأخرى بعد ذلك، وتتم طباعة هذا الختم باللون الأخضر أو الأحمر أو الأزرق، ويحيط بهذا الختم أنصاف دوائر ذات مسافات متساوية ومدببة حادة، ويحمل محيطه الداخلي ميزاناً ومفتاحاً له أسنان على شكل - لـ L- وبينهما ضلعان مستطيلان على شكل - ^ - وتتوسطهما تكوينات على شكل نجوم والعبارة التالية مع التاريخ 
THE DEPARTMENT OF THE TREASURY 1789 
بنك الإصدار 
يقع ختم "بنك" الإصدار بالعملة الاحتياطية الفيدارلية فقط بالجهة اليسرى من الورقة المالية على يسار ميدالية المنتصف باللون الأسود، ويحمل فى وسطه الحرف الدال على المصرف ويكون أحد الحروف الاثنتى عشرة الأولى من الحروف الأبجدية اللاتينية واسم الولاية والمصرف بالمحيطين الداخليين كما يرمز للمصرف برقم يطبع بالأركان الأربعة من وجه الورقة المالية وهو الرقم الدال على ترتيب الحرف بالنسبة للحروف الأبجدية. 
وقد كان ختم "بنك" الإصدار قبل عام 1950ف أكبر حجماً مما هو عليه الآن وغير مسنن كما هو اليوم. 
الرقم المسلسل :- 
يقع الرقم المسلسل بموضعين أحدهما بالجهة العليا اليمنى من وجه الورقة المالية، والآخر بالجهة اليسرى من أسفل، ويتكون من ثمانى مفردات وعلى يسارها الحرف الدال على المصرف من الحروف الاثنتى عشرة، وحرف على يمينها، ويكون أحد الحروف اللاتينية بأجمعها عدا حرف -الـ O- الشبيه بالصفر، ويتم تغيير هذا الحرف الأخير كلما تمت طباعة مئة مليون ورقة من الفئة المطلوبة بالمصرف الواحد، ويستبدل هذا الحرف بنجمة للرقم المسلسل للورقة مئة مليون، ثم يتم استبدالها بالحرف التالي: 
رقم لوحة الطباعة 
يوجد رقم لوحة الطباعة بأسفل الجهة اليمنى، ورقم لوحة طباعة آخر بأعلى الجهة اليسرى من وجه الورقة، ورقم لوحة طباعة واحد فقط بالجهة اليسرى من ظهر الورقة. 
حرف المراجعة 
يطبع بمداد أسود اللون حرف للمراجعة على يسار رقم لوحة الطباعة. 
- عام الإصدار 
تطبع سنة المجموعة بالجزء الأيمن من وجه الورقة المالية على يمين قاعدة صورة المنتصف. 
التوقيع 
يطبع بالجزء السفلي من الجهة اليمنى لوجه الورقة المالية توقيع وزير الخزانة وتوقيع أمين عام الخزانة على يسار ميدالية المنتصف وتتم طباعة التوقيعات بمداد طباعة أسود اللون ويختلف هذان التوقيعان باختلاف سنة المجموعة. 
ظهر الورقة المالية 
يحمل ظهر الورقة المالية بأنواعها الثلاثة، تصميمات هندسية تتوسطها صورة لأحد المعالم التاريخية أو المشهورة فى أمريكا، ويطبع اسم هذا المكان أسفل الصورة وتوجد علاقة ثابتة بين الفئة وميدالية المنتصف فى وجه الورقة وبين الصورة فى ظهر الورقة. 
ويحمل ظهر الورقة المالية بالنصف العلوى منها عبارة الشعارIN Good we Trust وقد ظهرت للمرة الأولى عام 1957ف بالعملة المسماة Silver certificates 
ثم عمم بها عام 1963ف بكل العملات، ومنذ أن تم سك الدولار لم يتم إلغاء أى إصدار من إصدارات الدولار الأمريكى حتى الآن.




    منقووووووووووووووووووووول


----------



## nonogirl89 (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الدولار الامريكى وفئاته المختلفه*



> ويحمل ظهر الورقة المالية بالنصف العلوى منها عبارة الشعارin good we trust



عاجبانى الفكرة دى وفعلا لما فى مرة (اكيد مرة نادرة يعنى ) شفت دولار قريتها وعجبتنى
شكرا على الموضوع الجميل والجديد من نوعه
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## قلم حر (14 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا للموضوع الحلو .


----------



## kalimooo (14 أغسطس 2008)

hyperred2002 قال:


> لاشك أن الدولارالأمريكى يتمتع بقوة اقتصادية كبيرة جعلت منه العملة الأكثر تداولاً ورواجاً فى جميع أنحاء العام،
> ودون أن نلتفت إلى السياسة الخارجية للدولة الأمريكية التى قد نرفض الكثير منها، الا أننا سنتناول هذه العملة من حيث النشأة التاريخية ومراحل تطورها ومواصفاتها وأيضاً تزويرها وتزييفها الذى أصبح ينتشر بصورة هائلة جداً، حتى نسهم فى توعية أبناء وطننا الغالى ولنحافظ على اقتصادنا الجماهيرى قوياً ونظيفاً دائماً وأبداً.
> نشأة الدولار
> 
> ...



:big35::big35:
سلام المسيح
​


----------

